# In buona sostanza



## fiorilù

Buongiorno,

come posso tradurre in francese la frase "in buona sostanza"?
Non ci provo neppure perchè non ne ho la minima idea...
Grazie - Merci
F


----------



## asp44

Salve! 
se si tratta di linguaggio parlato ecc. si potrebbe dire "en définitive", "en somme". Però visto che non ho il contesto sotto gli occhi...

saluti


----------



## itka

Manca il contesto per esserne sicuri !


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> Manca il contesto per esserne sicuri !


*Oui, effectivement, la traduction peut changer d’un paragraphe à l’autre au sein d'un même texte, dans l’attente de précisions :*
*Pour du juridique le texte suivant contient plusieurs exemples: *_in buona sostanza=en substance_
*En français* _« buona »_ *est implicite et parfois* _« sostanza »_ *l’est aussi* _._
_C-300/04 il giudice del rinvio vuole *in buona sostanza* sapere se_
_C-300/04, la juridiction de renvoi souhaite *en substance* savoir si_

_123. Di conseguenza, come *in buona sostanza* riconoscono anche le parti in causa,_
_123. Par conséquent, ainsi que l’admettent également les parties en cause *???*_
*On pourrait traduire ? :*
_123. Par conséquent, *en substance*, ainsi que l’admettent également les parties en cause _
_123. Par conséquent, ainsi que l’admettent également *en substance *les parties en cause _
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=it&lng1=it,fr&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,nl,pl,pt,sk,sv,&val=424727:cs&page=1&hwords=buona+sostanza%7E


----------



## fiorilù

Bonsoir|!

Purtroppo non ho più il contesto sotto mano, ma un sinonimo
potrebbe essere "in definitiva".
Chiudeva praticamente una spiegazione, per farla breve....

Ciao
F


----------

